# Protein shakes + nursing ....



## DiannaK (Jul 12, 2007)

Is there a reason that a whey protein shake has the 'not for pg/nursing mothers' disclaimer??

Are there things I should avoid in these drinks???


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DiannaK* 
Is there a reason that a whey protein shake has the 'not for pg/nursing mothers' disclaimer??

Are there things I should avoid in these drinks???

I have the exact same question.


----------



## DiannaK (Jul 12, 2007)

can anyone help us nursing mommas out??


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

The artificial sweetener?

I found this:

Quote:

Q: Is whey protein safe for pregnant women and children?

A: Whey protein is a complete high quality protein and should be an acceptable protein source for healthy pregnant women and children, provided they are not allergic to dairy proteins. The second most abundant component in whey protein is alpha-lactalbumin, which is one of the main whey proteins in human breast milk. Infant formulas often contain whey protein, including special formulas for premature infants. Prior to taking whey protein, both pregnant women and parents of young children should consult a physician to be sure whey protein is right for them.
http://www.wheyoflife.org/faq.cfm#23


----------



## DiannaK (Jul 12, 2007)

this one does not have any artificial sweetners ...

Thanks for your link ... I'm sending it on to DH


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Probably the individual product is marketed as a "nutritional supplement" rather than as a "food" and they're covering their







by including the typical blanket "do not use if pg or nursing" statement.


----------



## DiannaK (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Probably the individual product is marketed as a "nutritional supplement" rather than as a "food" and they're covering their







by including the typical blanket "do not use if pg or nursing" statement.

that's what I thought .... just wanted some wise MDC opinions!


----------

